# Mapa mundial dos aquíferos subterrâneos



## Vince (10 Nov 2008 às 10:50)

A Unesco divulgou um mapa mundial dos aquíferos subterrâneos

*Mapa em alta resolução (PDF 4,5 Mb):*
http://www.whymap.org/cln_092/nn_10...operty=publicationFile.pdf/whymap_125_pdf.pdf
















> *Água: Unesco divulga primeiro mapa mundial dos aquíferos subterrâneos*
> Quase 96 por cento da água potável a nível mundial encontra-se em aquíferos subterrâneos, que pela primeira vez foram avaliados e cartografados num mapa divulgado esta semana pela Organização das Nações Unidas para a Educação, Ciência e Cultura (Unesco).
> 
> O volume de água destes aquíferos, que atravessam o subsolo de vários países, nos cinco continentes, é cerca de cem vezes superior ao existente na superfície da Terra, fornecendo, por exemplo, mais de 70 por cento de toda a água consumida na União Europeia. No entanto, apesar da sua importância estratégica, nunca tinha sido elaborado, até agora, um levantamento global destes cursos de água transfronteiriços.
> ...







> *Atlas of hidden water may avert future conflict*
> 
> They are one of the world's greatest and most precious natural resources, yet are entirely hidden. Now, for the first time, a high-resolution map shows where underground aquifers store vast amounts of water.
> 
> ...


----------

